# The HTS - Facebook Blu-ray Movie Giveaway!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The HTS - Facebook Blu-ray Movie Giveaway!!*


















































































































































*This is your chance to win TWENTY of the best Blu-rays of 2013 valued at over $400!*


*Pacific Rim*
*Monsters University*
*Skyfall*
*Wreck it Ralph* 
*Life of Pi* 
*Oblivion* 
*Snitch* 
*Star Trek: Into the Darkness*
*Epic* 
*Les Miserable *
*42*
*G.I. Joe: Retaliation*
*Warm Bodies*
*Disney's Peter Pan*
*The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey*
*Jack Reacher*
*The Impossible*
*The Croods* 
*Taken 2* 
*After Earth*

If you haven't noticed, Home Theater Shack has renewed its Facebook presence and we are celebrating with with another set of fantastic giveaways. Over the next 5 months, we are giving away 20 of Home Theater Shack's TOP scoring Blu-rays of 2013 (as reviewed through October, 2013). 

There are two ways to win:


The first is to be a Facebook participant. Check-in with us every day. At some point during a two week period we'll show an image of a featured Giveaway Movie. All you need to do is leave a comment on Facebook and you'll be entered to win a Blu-ray copy of that movie! Of course we encourage you to both Like and Share the Giveaway post with your Facebook friends. 


The second type of Giveaway Movie will be focused on contributing Home Theater Shack members. Similar to above, we'll post a Movie Giveaway on Facebook. The post will contain a link to a thread at hometheatershack.com. Click on the link, follow the instructions, and sign-up to be a winner! The only requirement is that you have AT LEAST 5 posts on hometheatershack.com during the month before the giveaway (A minimum 25 word count is required for those posts - No post padding please!). It's that simple.

We hope that all of you will help to enrich our forum by sharing our Facebook page with your friends. If you haven't Liked our Facebook page, click on the Facebook icon at the top of hometheatershack.com and Like us! Thanks for being members of Home Theater Shack! 

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a CONUS address for shipping.

This is the announcement thread only. For discussion please see the *Home Theater Shack Facebook Blu-ray Giveaway - Discussion Thread*.


----------

